

MyDunkTank.com Makes a Cowboy out of Philly Tech Scene - keltecp11
http://technicallyphilly.com/2010/07/23/mydunktank-com-make-a-cowboy-out-of-blake-jennelle

======
kno
Excellent Idea to have friends actually contribute to a cause; who wont pay 25
bucks to see his friend jog in underwear, lol.

